
I made a small social media swiss feed reader. Tell me what you think - plotti
http://socialdj.ch
======
brudgers
The forms are unencrypted including the password field.

Good luck.

~~~
plotti
what do you mean by unencrypted?

~~~
plotti
i changed it toredirect to https

